# Visual Studio 2008/OGRE not getting along



## Davidov541 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey,

I am using Visual Studio 2008 with Vista trying to create a project using the OGRE SDK. I can still create C++ projects (as far as I can tell anyways), but when I try to create an OGRE SDK project, it gives me a "creating project 'project1'... project creation failed" error. I've asked the people at OGRE, and no one seems to be able to figure out what it is, and i've seen some other people have had the same issues, occasionally with other types of projects. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------

